

Ask HN: Why are there some really old stories on the ask page? - kgermino


======
Zev
Maybe someone upvoted the story, causing it to get bumped back up?

~~~
trafficlight
Actually it looks much better today. For the past few weeks the majority of
the first 30 links were 250+ days old.

------
guynamedloren
pg may have been messing with some code

